# Danbo and his ponderings...



## MeleKalikimaka (Jun 24, 2009)

What If...

So we and our elaborately evolving computers may meet each other halfway. Someday a human being, named perhaps Fred White, may shoot a robot named Pete Something-or-other, which has come out of a General Electric factory, and to his surprise see it weep and bleed. And the dying robot may shoot back and, to its surprise, see a wisp of gray smoke arise from the electric pump that it supposed was Mr. White's beating heart. It would be rather a great moment of truth for both of them


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 24, 2009)

this is awesome.
and the caption/story....wonderful!

this is refreshingly creative.

i have nothing more to say. it is perfect.


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Jun 25, 2009)

*Box Mentality*


The trouble with the world is that too many people with too much power live in a box (their home), then travel the same road every day to another box (their office).


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 25, 2009)

*bookmarks thread*


----------

